# Discovery Channel special: Anatomy of a Warship: HMCS Winnipeg



## NJL (17 Aug 2007)

http://www.exn.ca/onTv/episode.asp?episode=43807947&TZ=0

Hour long special.. very interesting to watch... showed the ship going through different training exercises (man overboard/ missile defense tactics/ boarding party).. talked alot about the navy and life on the ship, ships capabilities, etc.. I might even watch the rerun, it was that good.


----------



## FredDaHead (17 Aug 2007)

Great show, but it's hardly new.


----------



## PO2FinClk (17 Aug 2007)

Agreed, this was first aired a few years back and is rerun every few months or so.


----------



## Armymedic (17 Aug 2007)

I saw it yesterday...

My only question, as I have never actually served on ship, is; was it accurate?


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 Aug 2007)

Very much so, of course it's hyped up a bit, but technically speaking its a sound production.


----------



## NJL (17 Aug 2007)

there I fixed the subject header... it was new to me though lol... looked fairly recent compared to other military specials I've seen on TV.


----------



## geo (17 Aug 2007)

Aren't we happy they didn't do this made for TV special on HMCS Saskatoon


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 Aug 2007)

that one would be an after school special


----------



## geo (17 Aug 2007)

I woulda thought it would be an "education" unto itself.
Certainly an educational video on everything that can go wrong.... and did!
Just think of the cheezy video clip they show when teaching MIL LAW...


----------



## aesop081 (17 Aug 2007)

already a thread on the Saskatoon thing folks.....

milnet.ca staff


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> Very much so, of course it's hyped up a bit, but technically speaking its a sound production.



Hyped up how?


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (18 Aug 2007)

don't get me wrong it's right on the money technicaly speaking, but lets face it doesn't get into life on a long deploymeny and I never did walk down a bulkhead in a 30 Degree turn outside the main cave, but somebody did in the production.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Aug 2007)

I have several times during action stations when the ships I have been conducting TCMs, ASMD, during a man overboard. Just to name a few instances....


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (18 Aug 2007)

I'll admit I've come close, and walked at some funny angles, but never on the bulkhead, theres too much crap mounted to it to make any progress.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> I'll admit I've come close, and walked at some funny angles, but never on the bulkhead, theres too much crap mounted to it to make any progress.



Then all and all its not really hyped then is it? With your post you made it look seem that they only did it for the show whereas it does happen out of necessity...


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (18 Aug 2007)

This is true, but the show did only show the positives, and none of the negatives. Take that same documentary crew onboard say around day 17 of a 22 day patrol and see how willing the ships coy is to participate in the producition. Don't get me wrong things like this are good for both the Navy and the Forces in general but by omitting the less than perfect day to day life onboard is misleading. They don't show things like twice daily cleaning stations (essential activity in my mind) or working a long mids and staying up for the forenoon storing from a barge then standing the afternoon watch followed by cleaning stations then rounds, then some sleep for a few hours before the long mids again. Doesn't happen often but man when it does its a real bag drive, and at the end of a patrol before going alongside makes for some bloody short tempers.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Aug 2007)

Come on now.....how many shows out there that are used to lure people into a certain field glamourize the negative aspects? I can't think of any....the ones that do just show the negative things and none of the positive things....most sailors will force a positive attitude as well because they know this will be aired back home and not many of them wish to show their loved ones if they are miserable or not. From my experience those that are truly miserable will avoid the film crews anyways.


----------



## navymich (18 Aug 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> From my experience those that are truly miserable will avoid the film crews anyways.



Or they won't have a choice with their avoidance one way or the other, and they will be hidden away lest they say or do something inappropriate.  We all know a few like that!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Aug 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Or they won't have a choice with their avoidance one way or the other, and they will be hidden away lest they say or do something inappropriate.  We all know a few like that!



too true!


----------



## painswessex (28 Sep 2007)

Hello everyone, I can tell you personally i was on the ship at the time of that documentry i was even part of it (namely the VICTUALLER). It was alot of fun to do and be part of. It was a well done documentry although they did get in the way a few times when we were trying to do door and hatch procedure it got prety heated when the nozzle man had to push them away so he could crack the door to the small arms locker. All in all, as any sailor knows, it was a very accurate representation of life, albeit small, at sea.

Leading Seaman Mike Hart
HMCS Winnipeg
2002-2004


----------



## CivCanuck (1 Oct 2007)

If anyone wants to see this it's on next week:
Mon, Oct 8, 2007 at 10:00 AM  (ET)

http://www.exn.ca/onTv/series.asp?series=43601428&TZ=0

As someone with interest in the navy, I really want to watch this (although I'll have to get someone to tape it for me - I don't have cable right now)


----------



## Gho57rid3r (18 Oct 2007)

For the first time seeing the HMCS Winnipeg, I thought it was a great documentary. Nothing better then getting some good hype for the Navy and for our Forces, anything that will show us in a positive light I am all for.  If I could get permission I would even show it to my cadets, as I think they would find it interesting as well. Here is to hoping that we will see more of these documentaries for the Navy and all elements.


----------



## Delicron (14 Jan 2008)

This may be horribly short notice, but I thought I would post it here in case someone was interested.  This program is back on Discovery in an hour so...

1pm Mountain Time, January 14th, 2008.

I haven't seen it yet, but it does look very interesting as I think it would directly relate to my MARS application  ;D .


----------



## CougarKing (14 Jan 2008)

Delicron said:
			
		

> This may be horribly short notice, but I thought I would post it here in case someone was interested.  This program is back on Discovery in an hour so...
> 
> 1pm Mountain Time, January 14th, 2008.
> 
> I haven't seen it yet, but it does look very interesting as I think it would directly relate to my MARS application  ;D .



Thanks Delicron. I was able to catch it during my lunch hour.

Watching it- especially the first 15-20 minutes which included a segment on the ship's NBPs- brought a number of questions to mind:

1.) Do the aircrew members of the Sea King helo detachment also get a chance to participate in NBP duty? Or their MOCs are such that they do not have time/schedule to do so?

2.) Do aircrew members get to wear those ship's crew baseball caps as well? Or they are not considered part of usual Aircom officers or NCMs' work dress for embarked air crews?

I'm just curious; thanks in advance to anyone willing to answer.


----------



## guns_and_roses (14 Jan 2008)

I saw it for the first time today. Kinda makes me wish I could be MARS. :-\


----------



## CougarKing (14 Jan 2008)

Future_Soldier said:
			
		

> I saw it for the first time today. Kinda makes me wish I could be MARS. :-\



Braveheart/Future Soldier,

Please make up your mind what you want. First you want to be a CF-188 pilot then you want to become a MARS officer. For God's sake, finish school first and perhaps go to college!  :

Well, good luck on whatever path you choose. :-\


----------



## Delicron (14 Jan 2008)

Having watched the show, it makes me think I made the right choice for my trade...but I'll know for sure during NOAB in March.


----------



## guns_and_roses (14 Jan 2008)

It's very hard Cougar. This is a tough decision. This is my future were talking.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2008)

Future_??? said:
			
		

> It's very hard Cougar. This is a tough decision. This is my future were talking.



You must be the first to go through a decision process like this. None of us have ever faced similar decisions.


----------



## guns_and_roses (14 Jan 2008)

I find it funny how your always the first to try and get a shot in at me. Keep this on track.


----------



## Delicron (14 Jan 2008)

> You must be the first to go through a decision process like this. None of us have ever faced similar decisions.



There are others??  I thought it was only me!  :rofl:


----------



## SeaKingTacco (14 Jan 2008)

> .) Do the aircrew members of the Sea King helo detachment also get a chance to participate in NBP duty? Or their MOCs are such that they do not have time/schedule to do so?
> 
> 2.) Do aircrew members get to wear those ship's crew baseball caps as well? Or they are not considered part of usual Aircom officers or NCMs' work dress for embarked air crews?



1- No.  There is no fat on a Sea King Det- it takes the entire Det to conduct flight ops on a sustained basis.  Also, the Air Det is not Ship's Company and would not be eligible for the Boarding Course.

2. I typically wore whatever was closest to my rack in the morning.  Both ship and Sqn ball caps were authorized when I sailed (as late as 2004)


----------



## CougarKing (14 Jan 2008)

SeaKingTacco,

Alright. Thanks for your responses.   

It was good I asked rather than just assume anyone in the aircrew detachment could be allowed to do NBP duty simply because they were on a ship, but I didn't realize the tempo of your work required the full attention of all aircrew and the helo's support/maintenance personnel.


----------

